# Ariza to New Orleans



## The Wright Stuff (Feb 12, 2010)

Former Laker Trevor Ariza has been traded by the Rockets to the Hornets as part of 4 team trade between New Orleans, Indiana, Houston, and New Jersey.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5455472


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Crazy trade. Im not sure I really get it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Chris Paul should make him relavent again.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Salary dump for the Rockets?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

How much does he regret leaving the Lakers...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Salary dump for the Rockets?


which is confusing since they were just giving out deals to lowry, scola, and brad miller.

ariza was going to have a good year for the rockets too. kinda disappointed they signed him to make an impact basically every year but last year(because he just doesn't have the skillset for the role they were forced to have him play last year) but then trade him before they actually get to see what he does in the actual role they acquired him for.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And thus shows you why a rockets/lakers opener was... Booooorrrrrinnnngggg...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Cris said:


> And thus shows you why a rockets/lakers opener was... Booooorrrrrinnnngggg...


it certainly gets rid of any potential ariza/artest angle they could have been going for.

but i'd be willing to bet the game itself doesn't end up boring.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Chris Paul is bummed....you expect to win with WHO as my second option?!?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

^^ Um David West duh. Ariza is actually a good fit for NOH. He will be what they thought they were getting in Posey and he will not be the #2 option on offense.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

David West...yes...I was aware...Just that West has begun to sucks ass and I dont think he is going to get back to where he was a couple years ago. 

I guess I should have said Chris Paul is bummed because they didnt get him a true second option after he said he liked where the team was going after his meeting with them.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...oh, and they should have gotten more for Collison IMO


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I feel bad for Ariza. The Rockets are certainly a deeper team than the Hornets on paper, and he was a good fit with their personnel.

He will definitely help the Hornets though. Collison's value was at an all-time high. Maybe they could have gotten more, but they had to strike while the iron was hot (I think he'll be a great fit in Indy though) to get rid of Posey's contract.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From the ESPN INSIDER AS REPORTED BY THE BOSTON GLOBE



> Everybody gets better
> 
> ... The departure of Ariza may help team chemistry in Houston, as he had a troubled relationship with point guard Aaron Brooks.


Anybody hear of this?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

who is aaron brooks?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

the quick point guard who terrorized us in the playoffs two years ago.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> who is aaron brooks?


guy who almost single handedly beat the Lakers on a team without their two best players by dominating Derek Fisher


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Sean said:


> From the ESPN INSIDER AS REPORTED BY THE BOSTON GLOBE
> 
> Anybody hear of this?


i read something about their being rumors of him not getting along with a prominent player on the team. something like that would certainly make the trade make more sense from the rockets end.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> guy who almost single handedly beat the Lakers on a team without their two best players by dominating Derek Fisher


Chris Rock BEAT DOWN D Fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:vuvuzela:
...........^^KENNETH^^
:baseldance:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, a fish could beat fisher. he can't even defend a damn fish. a fish out of water. damn that fisher. if he were nancy kerrigan, i'd totally tonya harding him.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> i read something about their being rumors of him not getting along with a prominent player on the team. something like that would certainly make the trade make more sense from the rockets end.


You're a rockets fan, right? This is the first you and the rest of us are hearing about it? I'm very surprised about it. Trevor seemed like an easy going dude. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Sean said:


> You're a rockets fan, right? This is the first you and the rest of us are hearing about it? I'm very surprised about it. Trevor seemed like an easy going dude. Thanks for sharing.


lots of people are saying that trevor has issues with his temper. remember when he got in sasha's face in 08-09?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> David West...yes...I was aware...Just that West has begun to sucks ass and I dont think he is going to get back to where he was a couple years ago.


West is exactly the same player he was a couple years ago. The problem is that he was never all-star worthy to begin with. He relies almost exclusively on the 15-17 ft jumper to get his points. He plays no defense to speak of and doesn't communicate well with his teammates. You cannot win a title with him as your number 2 player even if your best player is Michael Jordan.


----------

